# Changing Passengers on AGR Reservation



## CLEARFORK (Jun 9, 2015)

I was told by a guestrewards agent that I can change the names of passengers on an existing reservation, up to and including the day of travel, at any station, NOT over the phone. Changing over the phone with agent would risk losing the rooms. But, she stated I could change passengers in rooms, without canceling and rebooking reservations, IN PERSON, at any station. Can anyone verify this?


----------



## Ryan (Jun 9, 2015)

No need to go to a station, just call up and change.


----------



## AG1 (Jun 9, 2015)

When you call make sure to tell the agent you want to *modify *an existing reservation not cancel or rebook the reservation.


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 9, 2015)

Yes. Ryan's answer is too vague, considering you were told NOT to call. But to reiterate RRRick's point, you CAN call, and *modify* a reservation. If the agent isn't capable of handling this, ask for a supervisor. They can - they just don't always know how or want to.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 9, 2015)

It's not too vague at all.

Having done it in the past, it's exactly what the OP needs to do. If you go to a station and try to do anything with an AGR reservation, you're going to get told "Sorry, we don't handle AGR redemptions".

It's pretty well documented that AGR agents can tell people wildly inaccurate information such as this. Why one as knowledgeable as you are about Amtrak would place any stock in it is bewildering.

Edit: To be fair to the AGR agents, it's also possible that our guest misunderstood what they were told and the agent told them the right thing (do call, don't go to a station).


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 9, 2015)

It WAS too vague to just say "Call up and change" when s/he was explicitly told they couldn't over the phone. The clarity comes in reminding them that they really CAN call them up and if told they can't, to press forward and elevate to a supervisor if necessary.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 9, 2015)

Please let's keep the discussion civil, and agree to disagree. Thank you


----------



## Ryan (Jun 9, 2015)

If VF felt that I provided insufficient detail, he could have added detail without insulting others.


----------



## clearfork (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for the help. Called AGR and got passengers changed by requesting reservation be modified....


----------



## Ryan (Jun 9, 2015)

Good news. Glad you got it sorted out.


----------

